# OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?



## tobi16 (3. Sep. 2011)

hallo, hab eben so viel über Probleme des OASE Aquaskim 40 gelesen, das hört gar nimmer auf...

auch bei mir das Phänomen mit dem Aufschwimmen.des Korbs, obwohl er manchmal ordentlich funktioniert. (ich schalte ihn momentan aus und an je nach Bedarf.)
Anscheinend ist die Luft beim neu aufsetzen des Schwimmers das Problem.
Jetzt muss ich erst mal sehen, ob ich das in Zukunft zuverlässig hin bekomme, also runter drücken, damit sie raus geht. 
Jemand hatte die Idee mit dem Stein im Korb, muss ich auch mal probieren.
- Gibt es inzwischen weitere Erfahrungen oder Tips dazu? Hab ich was übersehen?

Wer kann mir das erklären wegen der Einstellmöglichkeit,- Stufe 1-4 ? Hab ich sowas? (ist mir nichts aufgefallen, wo das sein könnte)
Leider kenne ich den Unterschied nicht zwischen neuer und alter Version, meiner ist jedenfalls gebraucht (viel zu teuer) gekauft worden, ich habe weder Beschreibung noch Anleitung.
Habe einen Korb aus Fliegengitter gebaut, der recht genau in den original Korb passt, damit auch Tannennadeln hängen bleiben. 

-  und den Skimmer genau 90° aufzustellen klappt auch nicht so ganz.
Ich habe etwas Spielsand drunter geschoben, aber das haut nicht 100%ig hin.
Wer kennt noch eine Möglichkeit, 
? Ich bräuchte eigentlich eine Art Keil, um in gerade zu stellen.

Habe eine 6400er ECO Pumpe dran, ca 1m Schlauch, (1,5") danach kommen etwa 2,5 m zum Filter, der fast am Überlaufen ist, wenn der Skimmer ordentlich funzt.

- Außerdem läuft das Wasser teilweise zurück Richtung Pumpe, wenn der Skimmer ausgeschaltet ist, da ich ja kein Rückschlagventil habe und der Wasserstand des Filters über den Schlauch des Skimmers geht (die 2te Filterpumpe ist an)
Ist aber vielleicht nicht weiter tragisch...

- Wenn der Skimmer mal läuft, kommt über beide Pumpen ganz schön Strömung in das Wasser.
Der Rücklauf strömt etwa im 80° Winkel ins Wasser, das Rohr 2 handbreit über dem Wasserspiegel.
Habe dann das Gefühl, dass die Strömung eher einen Kreisel verursacht und das Laub um den Skimmer herum leitet anstatt auf ihn zu...

Ansonsten zieht er im engen Radius zwar-  früher oder später doch noch das eine oder andere Blatt ein.
Wäre sehr nett, jemand hätte zum einen oder anderen Punkt ein paar Hilfestellungen...


----------



## tobi16 (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

blödes Ding, 
geht nicht.


----------



## stefan76 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

bei mir läuft es ohne jegliche Probleme, ohne Stein im Einsatzkorb. Beim einsetzen, z.B. nach Reinigung, einfach einmal inklusive dem "Schwimmer" unter Wasser drücken, damit etwas Luft entweichen kann und dann läuft er bei mir ohne Probleme Tag für Tag.


----------



## tobi16 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

tja, ich hab den ja gestern mal runtergedrückt, aber es entweicht keine Luft- wo sollte sie denn?
Komisch ,er hat ja funktioniert, wie also habe ich das angestellt...
Vielleicht ist auch ein Schlauchanschluss nicht dicht genug? Schlauch nur aufgesteckt, hält aber eigentlich.
Er saugt an, dabei wird er ganz leer gepumpt, nach ein paar Sekunden schwimmt er auf.

Es kann auch sein, dass durch Drehen des Rohrs was verstellt wird, so dass das Einsaugloch kleiner wird? Am Rohr hab ich mal gedreht.


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

Wir haben auch ein OASE Aquaskim 40 der problemlos läuft. Er zieht auf der Stufe 3 alle Blätter oder sonstiges auf dem Teich ein. Die Stufeneinstellung des Skimmers stellst Du an der zweiten Anschlußmöglichkeit der Pumpe ein. Allerdings haben wir eine Aquamax Eco 16000 Pumpe. Vielleicht ist die 6400er ECO Pumpe zu schwach für den Skimmer, der Skimmer ist erst ab einer Pumpenleistung von 8000L/H ausgelegt.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## tobi16 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

genau das hätte mich interessiert mit den Stufen.
Aber ich glaub meiner hat so was nicht.
 Es gibt nur einen Anschluss.
War eben nochmal dort und habe etwas Wasser einlaufen lassen, *dann ging er wieder!!*
Der Wasserpegel ist wohl inzwischen etwas gesunken, und so war er zu nah an der Oberfläche.
.
_Das Laub und die Nadeln, die weit außen am Rand hängen bleiben, werden allerdings nicht erfasst._
Daran lässt sich wohl nichts ändern, aber ich hoffe, dass ich wenigstens die weiteren Probleme noch in den Griff bekomme:

1- Montagehöhe so anpassen, dass er funktioniert und trotzdem nicht beim Ausschalten zu hoch aufsteigt und den ganzen Inhalt des Fangkorbs wieder entleert

2- Skimmer weiter in die Mitte platzieren, dazu irgend etwas machen, dass er 100%ig senkrecht steht, (was fast unmöglich ist)

PS: Pumpenleistung ist mit mindestens 4000l angegeben, und meine macht 6500l.
Mehr wäre auch gar nicht möglich gewesen, da mein Filter das gerade noch verkraftet. Etwas mehr, und er würde überlaufen. Alles ziemliche Glückssache.....


----------



## wkremer (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

Hallo,
so wie ich das gelesen habe, sind die Stufen nicht am Skimmer sondern an der zugehörigen O***Pumpe.
Kann man hier nachgucken
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/uploads/tx_zsproducts/dokumente/56907_aquaskim40_multi.pdf
Da gibt es zur Not auch bedienungsanleitungen 
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_DE/wasser-garten/produkte/reinigen-und-pflegen/oberflaechenabsauger/skimmer.html?tx_zsproducts_pi1[product]=393&cHash=491dd034be161e0c4489dd9b4ab8e2ec


----------



## Silko-Werner (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

Hallo Leute,
hab` das Problem ganz einfach gelöst. Bei mir ging das Ding auch nicht(obwohl ich die Pumpe Aquamax 12000 fast vollständig über den Skimmer betreibe).  Die obere Hülse wollte einfach nicht so tief sinken das das Wasser oben drüber läuft. Alles wurde von unten angesaugt obwohl ich es ordentlich entlüftet habe(obere Hülse). Zum Glück gibt es ja Akku-Schrauber und Bohrer - den Rest kann man sich also denken.
Da die Luftlöcher von Haus aus ziemlich tief angebracht sind hab ich ganz einfach oberhalb Löcher gebohrt und siehe da  es funktioniert hervorragend.
Ich kann übrigens nicht nachvollziehen wie so eine führende Firma wie Oase dieses Problem nicht erkennt. Naja ist egal. Mach es wie ich`s hier beschrieben habe und Ihr könnt die Problemsuche hiermit beenden.
Übrigens am Skimmer kann man nichts einstellen-geht alles nur über die Pumpe.


----------



## fbr (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

Hallo Tobi,


> tja, ich hab den ja gestern mal runtergedrückt, aber es entweicht keine Luft- wo sollte sie denn?


Aufsteigen durch die Löcher


----------



## Ulli (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

Hallo zusammen,

so einen Skimmer habe ich seit über einem Jahr in Betrieb, an einer 5600er Pumpe, funzt hervorragend. Vor etwa 4 Wochen habe ich noch einen am Teich eines Freundes montiert, mit einer 6000er O***e Pumpe am zweiten Eingang. Das geht gerade mal auf Stufe 4 an der Pumpe, am Skimmer kann man definitiv nichts einstellen.

Die Luftlöcher am oberen Teil sind relativ klein und wenn sie sich zusetzen, dann kann die Luft nicht entweichen. Ich würde nicht zum Bohrer greifen, lieber ab und zu mal die vorhandenen Löcher freispülen...

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: OASE Aquaskim 40 Fragen, Produktionsfehler?*

Hi Tobi,
das Problem mit einem "störrischen" Skimmer hatte ich auch des öfteren... . Auch wenn es kein Oase, und kein Standskimmer ist:
mein Schwimmskimmer reagiert recht empfindlich auf die effektive Wasserhöhe, bei mir ein wenig verschärft durch die nachfolgende "Halbschwerkraft". 
Der Schwimmkorb darf halt nicht zu weit "oben" oder "unten" schwimmen (Im Vergleich zum Standrohr, bzw. zum Korb an der Kette). Im ersten Fall läuft das Wasser zu stark von unten rein, im zweiten sammelt sich zuviel Luft, und der Skimmer schwimmt auf... .
Praktisch habe ich anfangs oft geflucht über den einmal gut eingestellten Skimmer... .
Aktuell gehe ich so vor: bei Niedrigstand Wasser !  richte ich ihn so ein, dass der Korb nicht mehr aufschwimmt im "Normalbetrieb". 
Wenn Dein Teich z. B. nicht windgeschützt liegt, dann sind das mindestens zwei Anläufe (mit und ohne Wind!).
Der Wind drückt das Schwimmteil schief, damit verkantet es, und gerät damit leichter außer Funktion .
Die Luftmenge unter dem Schwimmteil regelt sich von alleine ein, dafür sorgt schon ein einfacher Tag/Nachtwechsel, wie Du schon festgestellt hast .
"Entlüftungsbohrungen" reduzieren eher die nutzbare Wasserstandsdifferenz, oder das Teil ist nicht ausreichend robust (wie in den anderen threads angedeutet)!
Meine einzige stressige Erfahrung an meinem Skimmer ist die beim Reinigen: da verrutscht mir schon mal der "Bodenanker", oder die Zuleitung drückt den Skimmer schief. In solchen Fällen wünschte ich mir einen Standskimmer, leider habe ich keinen Platz dafr vorgesehen (überall dort schräge Wände, wo er hinkönnte)... .
Nach zwei Jahren weiss ich das, und komme gut mit klar. Die effektive Pumpen- Mindestleistung liegt bei 1000 l/h, also hast Du selbst da noch ausreichend Spiel (abhängig von Förderhöhe und Verrohrung).


----------

